# Наше творчество > Проза >  Книжные новинки осени

## Lenotta

Здравствуйте!

Пожалуйста, посоветуйте новинки ,которые будут согревать в такую погоду! ..) Что-нибудь уютное и интересное :) Спасибо!

 :Yes4:

----------


## боевая

Эта книга конечно же не новинка, но для меня она является настольной. Попробуйте почитать "Валькирия" Семёновой.

----------


## Vikentia

Сейчас опять осень, за окном дожди... Почитайте Ирэна Макьюэна, его последняя новинка "Сластена", очень интересная книга с очень интересным окончанием. Вообще обожаю этого автора, из его прошлых произведений особенно нравится "Амстердам".

----------


## jekki

Совсем не новинка, но интересна в любое время года "Атлант расправил плечи"

----------


## barselona1

спасибо, надо почитать

----------


## Бошур

В такую погоду можно Дарью Донцову почитать.

----------


## Бошур

Можно классику перечитать, например Конан Дойля или Агату Кристи.

----------

